
AWS ALB Can Now Invoke Lambda Functions - markonen
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2018/11/alb-can-now-invoke-lambda-functions-to-serve-https-requests/
======
markonen
The big deal here is that ALB doesn’t cost $3.50 per million requests like the
API Gateway does.

~~~
avitzurel
I think what this is solving is that in case you already have an ALB, you can
have a route rule that will direct traffic to lambda. That's pretty powerful.

------
citilife
That'll simplify the practice of serverless quite a bit[1]. Having worked with
the API Gateway, this should let us just skip a step or so.

[1] [https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/a-serverless-and-go-
jour...](https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/a-serverless-and-go-journey-
credit-offers-api-74ef1f9fde7f)

------
nodesocket
Does this also means you can use a custom domain now to invoke a lambda
function? Maybe this was possible before using API gateway, I may be confusing
with Google Cloud Functions.

~~~
colmmacc
Yes! you can do this with ALB, or also with Lambda@Edge. You can also use ACM
with both to create and renew a certificate for your custom domain.

------
davewritescode
Anyone know if ALB supports custom authentication lambdas? That's one of the
big features that's keeping us on API Gateway.

~~~
xmly
Why not move the Auth to the code instead? Add one middleware just.

~~~
renke1
Good point, if you do authentication in your code manually (like verifying a
JWT issued by Cognito) you could also directly invoke the Lambda from your
client and completely forgo ALB saving even more money (at the cost of
slightly increased complexity, that is).

------
cheeseburgerj
Can also do Private VPC invocation of Lambda through this without the stuffing
around with private API gateway and VPC Endpoints

good stuff

------
xmly
Great! I do not like API Gateway complex setting anyway

haha

